# Ex-Racing Greyhounds?



## polecat0303 (Jun 7, 2009)

Hi everyone ,

Was wondering if anyone on here has had experience with ex-racing greyhounds , and could tell me a bit about how they adapted to home living , their special needs or anything you think is worth mentioning really ! 

My partner and I have fallen in love with a bitch in our local rescue, Lady , she's three years old. 
The rescue didn't have any info on her , she was just "dropped off" , but when we had a good look at her we seen her tattooed ear. Then we looked up the stud book phone number and quoted her tattoo - I was shocked at how much we found out!
Her race name (dark diane) , how many races she'd won, length of her career , date of birth, where she was from and even her family tree, which was great!!

Sorry I've waffled :lol2:
Fiona


----------



## JulieNoob (Jul 9, 2008)

My friend has fostered (and kept lol - she is a not good fosterer) ex racers and they make amazing pets - some are and some are not OK with cats, they tend to enjoy two short twenty minutesish walks a day and then snooze the rest of the day thinking how lucky they are  I never met a grouchy one


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

We've kept both greys and lurchers.

Greys make lovely pets. There are a few things they may need to get used to, if they've been kenneled all their lives. Moving indoors can be frightening for some greys, they wont have seen TVs, washing machines or patio doors before - sounds obvious, but I have heard of greys going straight through glass doors - so make sure they know it's there.

Depending on why they retired, they may not be cat or small animal friendly. Wearing a basket muzzle on walks is probably best initially while you judge their reaction to other dogs - remember, if kept at the tracks they wont know that dogs come in different shapes and sizes, and therefore may need resocialising. Obedience classes are a good idea, our dogs benefitted greatly from them.

Most greys wont be able to go off lead. At least not initially and until you're absolutely sure they'll recall. Sighthounds are so called because they have great chasing skills - expect them to be distracted by a crisp packet, squirrel, other dogs etc - this will probably be your biggest hurdle. It might be worth finding a farmer willing to loan you a field for dog walking, or a safe enclosed park. Failing that - I'd invest in a training line so that she can have a run about without running off. With time many greys will become ok off lead, but in my experience it's best left for secure areas.

Contrary to popular belief, while they are trained to run, their stamina is fairly low as they are used to short sharp bursts of speed, not the long haul. So while they will happily keep up with you on a long walk, they do not need to run for miles every day and two short walks will suffice (unless you want to go further!).

Many greys will have sensitive tums, and some will have bad teeth. Most wont be neutered, unless done so by the rescue - so if you do have to book her in for a spay, get her teeth done at the same time.

A nice soft bed is a must for a grey - some will have bald patches on their back end from poor housing in the kennels. Plus they like being spoilt rotten :lol2:

Erm...I think that's it. I run a greyhound forum, but I've not been on it in months as it's a bit dead, used to be the most popular pet forum around until MSN closed the groups down. So instead of recommending mine, I'll recommend these:
Online Forum - Greyhound Gap - Rescue for Greyhounds & Lurchers

Welcome to Sighthounds Online - a lifeline for Sighthounds

Fab forums. If you need any more info just shout. I dont have a grey at the moment, we lost our last lurcher last year, but they hold a very special place in my heart and if I can help, I will


----------



## polecat0303 (Jun 7, 2009)

Thank you both for the info :2thumb:
She is sooo gentle and loving , we couldn't get away when we went to visit! 

Apparently she is "quite" clean in her kennel , so not sure how house trained she'll be. We'll just have to see how things go eh? 

She does have bad bald patches on her thighs , from laying on the concrete obviously and some kind of dandruff-ish skin condition we'll have to get seen to by the vet. 

I hope our small flight of stairs won't effect us during the home check , the volunteer at the kennels warned we may have to carry her upstars as she gets older, but that doesn't phase us - its only about 10 stairs....

We also have a designated "ferret room" which she'll have to be kept out of .
These are my only concerns really, and we can but try . Crossing my fingers it goes well , this girl really does deserve a home.


----------



## skimsa (Sep 28, 2007)

The others have given some good info i will sum them up in one word - PERFECT


----------



## urbanhippie (Mar 20, 2009)

When we decide the time is right for us to get a doggie, it's going to be a lurcher or a greyhound. My OH has kept them before. We're waiting until the kids are a little older first though.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

polecat0303 said:


> Thank you both for the info :2thumb:
> She is sooo gentle and loving , we couldn't get away when we went to visit!
> 
> Apparently she is "quite" clean in her kennel , so not sure how house trained she'll be. We'll just have to see how things go eh?
> ...


 Not only keep her out of the ferret room but, if once you are confident to let her off the lead for a run daily, please put her muzzle on before you let her off. You will find it very distressing when instincts kick in and she spots some little old lady with a little dog, and shoots off suddenly, deaf to your calls, and proceeds to tear the little dog to bits in from of the owner and yourself.
Such a thing happened to my brothers kitten right in front of his wife and 4 year old son, by someone's pet ex racer. My nephew had nightmares for years afterwards as the kitten didn't die quickly or quietly. The dog's owner ended up with a huge headache too as my brother shoved him head first through his own glass front door to demonstrate that he should not have had the dog off lead and unmuzzled.
I love long dogs but am under no illusions about the reactions of some of those which have been raced.They make no differential between a 'hare' and another small animal moving fast in the distance.


----------



## skimsa (Sep 28, 2007)

fenwoman said:


> Not only keep her out of the ferret room but, if once you are confident to let her off the lead for a run daily, please put her muzzle on before you let her off. You will find it very distressing when instincts kick in and she spots some little old lady with a little dog, and shoots off suddenly, deaf to your calls, and proceeds to tear the little dog to bits in from of the owner and yourself.
> Such a thing happened to my brothers kitten right in front of his wife and 4 year old son, by someone's pet ex racer. My nephew had nightmares for years afterwards as the kitten didn't die quickly or quietly. The dog's owner ended up with a huge headache too as my brother shoved him head first through his own glass front door to demonstrate that he should not have had the dog off lead and unmuzzled.
> I love long dogs but am under no illusions about the reactions of some of those which have been raced.They make no differential between a 'hare' and another small animal moving fast in the distance.


Fenwoman is top for advise on all things doggy, and its true until you know your dog have in on a lead and maybe a second collar incase thaey ever slip like i had a greyhound bitch do to me.

However the case mentioned above is extreme please dont let it put you off.

I had my BIG!!!!!! dog come to me, on his second day he saw the rabbit in the garden, sprinted after it just as jaws were going down my mom screamed NO!! He troted back as if nothing happened and since that day never ran after anything the rabbit even slept on his chest used to nipple his ear he did nothing. Now he is fully training (paw, sit, stay, heel) and is the most amazing dog ever i love him to bits.

Please take on these dogs you will not regret it


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

Yep that is most definitely an extreme situation, and luckily not common. Most greys can be trusted off lead without a muzzle with some common sense and desensitising - but it takes time. If not, they can run off lead with a muzzle on.

Please dont assume all greys tear small dogs and cats apart, while it may happen, it is rare.

I dont think that god awful TV vet did much good for the racing hounds with her attack - saying all greys should be put to sleep for being vicious. Sounds like the case of one bad apple spoils the whole bunch - and we dont want to tar all greys with the same brush.


----------



## Evie (Jan 28, 2008)

In addition to all the good advice so far, the few retired greyhounds I've known have needed to be housetrained and had a few accidents so get yourself a nice new mop!!
Also worth keeping a close eye on her for any signs of injury or lameness. sometimes old track injuries can flare up periodically.


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

Cant say I've ever had a problem with house training. The odd initial accident is to be expected whether dogs are house trained or not, and as long as you start how you mean to go along (eg letting them out every half hour, then lengthening the time in between) most are clean/dry within a couple of days.


----------



## Evie (Jan 28, 2008)

LisaLQ said:


> Cant say I've ever had a problem with house training. The odd initial accident is to be expected whether dogs are house trained or not, and as long as you start how you mean to go along (eg letting them out every half hour, then lengthening the time in between) most are clean/dry within a couple of days.


Probably right - I just remember a girl I knew having a lovely rescue boy and he kept peeing up her washing on clothes horse :lol2:
I dont think it went on for very long though.


----------



## cpiggott22 (Apr 1, 2009)

I think a lot of the key information has been covered here but I just wanted to add a bit from my own experience really! I used to work in a greyhound rescue centre and to me they are one of the most worthy breeds for rescue. I cried every time we had a 'delivery' of dogs over from Ireland, most of whom were beaten, terrified and emaciated. They have the most beautiful personalities and many of them love anyone and everyone. They seem happy to do pretty much anything as long as they're by your side. All new owners told me they loved curling up on the sofa and that they seem to adapt well to home comforts. They'll probably need training for things like jumping up though and I've found they're very oppertunistic and will take anything within reach. We also had a few problems with hip injuries- one poor boy dislocated his hip whilst running around. I'd also be careful letting him run with other dogs, not just because of chasing instinct but also because once they get going they can find it hard to turn or stop- we heard of numerous accidents which occured like this (whenever we walked pairs we would let each off seperately for their initial steam around before letting them pootle around together). I hope you take him on though, I've got such a soft spot for the little cuties now <3


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

LisaLQ said:


> Yep that is most definitely an extreme situation, and luckily not common. Most greys can be trusted off lead without a muzzle with some common sense and desensitising - but it takes time. If not, they can run off lead with a muzzle on.
> 
> Please dont assume all greys tear small dogs and cats apart, while it may happen, it is rare.
> 
> I dont think that god awful TV vet did much good for the racing hounds with her attack - saying all greys should be put to sleep for being vicious. Sounds like the case of one bad apple spoils the whole bunch - and we dont want to tar all greys with the same brush.


 Are we talking about African greys or greyhounds?


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

Having one of "those" days Fenny? :lol2:

Of course I'm talking about greyhounds. I'd never let a parrot off the lead near a cat because my neighbour's uncle's girlfriend's chihuahua's breeder's friend's grandmother says her cat was mauled by one! *fakes shock!*


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

Just to add - here's Buffy's story (and obit):

Groovy Greyhounds • View topic - Buffy aka Blind Judgement/LunarQueen

Ps. That's the forum that's dead now, I wouldn't bother joining.:lol2:


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

LisaLQ said:


> Having one of "those" days Fenny? :lol2:
> 
> Of course I'm talking about greyhounds. I'd never let a parrot off the lead near a cat because my neighbour's uncle's girlfriend's chihuahua's breeder's friend's grandmother says her cat was mauled by one! *fakes shock!*


 oh yes, greys can be savage with cats. Greyhounds less so apparently :lol2:

Yes I think I must be having a ratty day. It's always driven me mad when people call greyhounds 'greys' and jack russells 'jacks'.
I never hear anyone call german shepherd 'germs', or cocker spaniels 'cocks', or how about shortening poodles? 
Just sort of bugs me all this abbreviated speech. It annoyed my late father too, hence my name being Pam and not Pamela, my brother is Bob and not Robert, on our birth certificates as he hated names being shortened.Curmudgeonliness must be in my genes.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

fenwoman said:


> I never hear anyone call german shepherd 'germs', or cocker spaniels 'cocks', .


:roll2: PMSL

On a more serious note, you could pm Darlo_Gal on here, as I know both she and her mother are involved with greyhound rescue.


----------



## polecat0303 (Jun 7, 2009)

LisaLQ said:


> Just to add - here's Buffy's story (and obit):
> 
> Groovy Greyhounds • View topic - Buffy aka Blind Judgement/LunarQueen
> 
> Ps. That's the forum that's dead now, I wouldn't bother joining.:lol2:


Just read Buffy's story  How sad !! Poor girl, at least someone cared enough in the end .


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

I've fostered two ex racers in the past, they were poles apart. One was a four year old male who had had a very strong "career" til a leg injury and who was not small animal/child safe when he came (the latter we were not aware of obviously). He soon "cat trained" into a doable housepet. Marked everything, even after neutering and training. Wasn't small dog friendly out and about.

Other was an 18 month old girl who had failed her trials for wanting to play rather than run. :blush: She was excellent with the cats, to the point where one used to lie curled up to her tum and knead her like she was his mum (and she would oblige by rolling on her back and doing the greyhound grin, she loved him lol). :flrt: Her recall was playfully mad at first (running at you at 100 miles an hour, then diving past to the side and practically begging you to chase her), then excellent with clicker training. She was a friend to every creature she met. I miss her terribly.

What I'm trying to say is that while it pays to be aware of the problems you might face, not all dogs are the same. There are degrees to every issue too.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

KathyM said:


> What I'm trying to say is that while it pays to be aware of the problems you might face, not all dogs are the same. There are degrees to every issue too.


Very true and it's fair to say that applies to every breed :2thumb:


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

Very true, it's vitally important to recognise any breed propensities and expect them, but there's always the ones who don't live up to them.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Yes, they don't read all the literature that tells them what their personality and temperament is supposed to be like! :lol2:

It is only a breed guide after all though, isn't it?


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

LOL I would know - everyone said to me bullmastiffs were laid back, dopey and lazy and not energetic (oh, and that they can't do agility). Yeah right! :lol2:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

And I knew when I bought my Afghans that I would never be able to let them off the leash cos if they saw something on the ground moving fast or in the sky they'd be off! One did, the other never left my side and walked to heel perfectly!


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

Bet they were both gorgeous though!


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

Well I only got Blu because my dad said great danes eat kids.

Not yet *sigh* not yet.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

KathyM said:


> Bet they were both gorgeous though!


They were - culmination of a dream actually and I adored them - long gone now though :sad:


----------



## pauld (Aug 13, 2009)

I have a retired racer, his racing name was Frank's Bypass so i call him Franky. He was 5 years old when i had him and i've had him about 18 months. I got from The Greyhound Breeding and Racing Database that he's won 18 races, the site is good to get info from.

They make great pets, a very lazy breed, he will just lie in his spot all day if i let him. Still moves quick.

The only down side is that i cannot let him off his lead. I have someone who walks him who does let him off his lead, but he takes other dogs, so Franky will come back to the pack. Myself though i have to make do with locking him in the local tennis courts, that way he can have a run but cannot run off.

Anyway, this is him


----------



## Mouki (Apr 29, 2009)

we have an ex-racing whippet- much the same as a greyhound only smaller! 
we have no idea of his past as the dog warden found him wandering the streets and bought him into the vets. Luckily,we were in the vets at that time getting our other whippet his booster jabs and overheard the vet saying he would have to be put to sleep. So we took him in  
He was so emaciated and so weak he couldn't stand up, terrified of men and sticks (he'd been beaten) and very dog aggressive! At first it was a nightmare trying to make him and harvey be friends as they were both uncastrated males and harv was getting out of his puppy stage to naughty teenager!!
one and a half years later, jet gets on well with most other dogs...can still be iffy with little 'rabbit' like types and him and harv are inseperable! He's not scared of men anymore and has put on weight
They are ever so calm in the house and prefer nothing more than to sleep on your lap (or better, under the duvet!) all day.
When he's out on walk's he's a bit hyper, walks perfectly on lead but as soon as he sees a bit of open grass he's scanning for rabbits. we live next to uttoxeter racecourse so we take him down there for a good ol' run, and boy can he shift! 
A few words to sum up ex-racers...._*45 mph couch potatoes*_ :Na_Na_Na_Na:
here's jet anyway
























and jet and harvey <3









we are now looking to get a female ex-racing greyhound
oopsy, i've wrote a fair bit...sorry


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

I've always wanted a whippet. :flrt:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I've always wanted an Italian Greyhound, but you don't see many of them!


----------



## diamondlil (May 7, 2008)

Mouki said:


> we have an ex-racing whippet- much the same as a greyhound only smaller!
> we have no idea of his past as the dog warden found him wandering the streets and bought him into the vets. Luckily,we were in the vets at that time getting our other whippet his booster jabs and overheard the vet saying he would have to be put to sleep. So we took him in
> He was so emaciated and so weak he couldn't stand up, terrified of men and sticks (he'd been beaten) and very dog aggressive! At first it was a nightmare trying to make him and harvey be friends as they were both uncastrated males and harv was getting out of his puppy stage to naughty teenager!!
> one and a half years later, jet gets on well with most other dogs...can still be iffy with little 'rabbit' like types and him and harv are inseperable! He's not scared of men anymore and has put on weight
> ...


What lovely dogs! 45 mph couch potatoes is a perfect desgription of my bedlington/whippet puppy too, she'll sofa surf all day, but off lead she's like a rocket!


----------



## Darlo_Gal (Sep 24, 2008)

Would certainly recommend a greyhound! So many people have preconceived ideas about them because of their racing history but I have rehomed many, many greyhounds to people with young children, small dogs, cats even one on a farm with sheep and hens! I would never say any greyhound will be 100% friendly with other animals as, like all breeds, they have their own personalities so a box muzzle should be used until you know your dog.
As far as house training goes, most greyhounds have spent their lives in kennels and some adjust to houses better than others but on the whole they are a pretty good breed to house train. Greyhounds are fans of the easy life and are not lovers of being told off so usually once they have done wrong they will learn quickly not to do that again.


----------



## Mouki (Apr 29, 2009)

LisaLQ said:


> I've always wanted a whippet. :flrt:


get one then :whistling2: lol they really are good dogs, i wouldn't have any other type of dog except sighthounds. i want a borzoi! 



diamondlil said:


> What lovely dogs! 45 mph couch potatoes is a perfect desgription of my bedlington/whippet puppy too, she'll sofa surf all day, but off lead she's like a rocket!


Thanks. 45mph sums them up just perfectly. If given the choice i really don't know whether they'd prefer to sleep all day or run riot in a field? :hmm:

oh and more pics of them...cos they like to show off to the camera
jet running in our garden








harv...looking very civilised


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

Would if I could, but we're a one dog household - 82kg of dog is just enough for us :lol2:

Borzoi is on my list too, along with another grey, another lurcher, wolfhound, deerhound, border terrier, springer and....hmmm...I'm sure there's more....

I'm thinking my wish list will stay as a wish though!


----------



## Ian.g (Nov 23, 2006)

my first job was working in a greyhound training kennel (it was also a boarding kennel for other dogs)....and i must admit i loved it for the first few months! greyhounds are the gentlest sweetest dogs you could meet when it comes to people, most were ok around other dogs...but some were extremely agressive towards other dogs..as has been said re-homing ex racers is a very commendable thing to do! and i will deffinately do it in the future!....but be under no illusion! the vast majority do need some serious desensetizing in all aspects of "pet life"....but their sweet calm nature really is worth the effort!....and trust me, if you saw what happened to ones that were no good at racing at the kennel i worked at you would be queing up to help them! i was only sixteen at the time when i worked there, and there were 4 or 5 that were showing zero potential....i was trying my hardest to convince my mum to let me take one home as my boss said he would be getting rid of them.....i had finally pretty much convinced her to let me take one on, so i came in that morning excited at being able to tell my boss i could have one, then i noticed some blood in one of the runs! i went up the top of the field to start cleaning out the runs from the far end and i noticed the bonfire was smoking.....so i assumed my boss had just had a fire in the night to clear out a load of rubbish etc...to my horror there were carcases of the dogs on there! i was absolutely devestated! i rang my mum immediately to come and get me from work and needless to say i never went back!! i never reported the kennel as i was young and to be quite honest i was pretty scared too! as my boss was a pretty shady charecter so i feared any backlash (being only 16 at the time)....the kennel has since shut down as far as i am aware...but to this day i can still see them poor dogs on that bonfire! and from what i hear this is a lot more common practice than you think! a lot of these kennels don`t want a dog taking up kennel space that isn`t earning them anything on the track!...so if you can i would highly recommend getting one!


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

I volunteered for the RGT at a certain track several years ago and the staff of the trainer I worked with routine hit and kicked dogs that were fearful and wouldn't come out of their kennels. One dog died from being given water immediately after a race and being left in her kennel overnight with no supervision to die of bloat. Another had all her nails fall out because they refused to get her vet treatment (using potassium dips instead that didn't work). I saw one dog get literally kicked around his kennel by this big fat woman that worked there and like you never went back. I wouldn't mind but I distinctly remember the trainer reading some racing newspaper and condemning someone who had killed and dumped a greyhound, yet he let that behaviour go on. I also remember being told that I could do what I liked with the ex racers there but I had to treat the racers better, especially one that was worth a bob or two. 

ETA: I also remember good things, like a dog that was so happy to get his half hour run round the kennel block that he literally tugged my clothes off my top half and left me stood there in my bra lol.


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

Buffy came from that kennel. She'd not eaten in a long time, and they were going to put her down without even taking her to the vets to find out why. We adopted her, took her home, never went back, and booked her in for a check up and spay. Turned out she had 5 teeth so bad that they crumbled during her dental, severe arthritis, spinal nerve degeneration, and organ failure. She perked up with pain relief and a good diet (and not just the off meat and pies out of supermarket bins and mixer boiled up together), and lived for another 7-8 months before she died.

She was 5 when she was put to sleep. Vet was sure she'd been given steroids due to her size, and health problems, he wouldn't believe her papers weren't faked - as in his opinion she had the body of a 10-15 year old dog. Be in no doubt that the crap care and racing is what ultimately killed her.

And I have to disagree that most greyhounds are bad with other dogs and need serious help becoming pets. The majority wont be cat safe (at least not at first) - that's true, but with careful owners, they are gentle, loving and brilliant pets. Most are easy to settle into a family home - some will fit straight in without any problems at all. You just need some common sense, and commitment to help them adjust. Dont go letting them off lead around other dogs, or small animals (!), until you're certain they're safe. But I have seen many many dogs settle in with cats and other dogs - you just need to find the right rescue who will have cat/kid/dog tested their dogs before rehoming. Greyhound Gap spring to mind, and Evesham Greyhound and Lurcher Rescue.


----------



## jude66 (May 8, 2009)

We got a rescue greyhound/saluki from The Dog trust - like many of the above he was found wondering the streets by the warden! Swing is the most amazing dog I have ever had - very nervous when he came home for the first few weeks but when he decided he trusted us - that was it - he is soooo lazy and like lots of others when he goes out hes like a bullit! He is great off his lead and is brilliant with other dogs - people tend to panic when they see him - and think he will go for their dog - usually the other way round!
We wouldnt have any other breed now!
Good Luck!


----------



## polecat0303 (Jun 7, 2009)

Hi everyone 

Thank you so much for all your replies, it makes a huge difference speaking to people who have actual experience with the breed and especially ex-racers.

We decided to go ahead with the adoption of Lady ! Picked her up today , she travelled well in the car. Got a little more info on her , apparently she torn a legiment (sp?) in her back leg, and that was her career over. 
An old lady adopted her from her trainer, but as the old lady became more frail she decided she couldn't handle Lady after she got pulled over one day walking her when Lady spotted a dog and was determined to play :/ . 

She has been so gentle and loving , not spooked at all and settled really quickly. She does feel the need to follow everyone around the house atm , and get up when anyone leaves the room . Took her for 3 walks today , she never chased any cats she saw , the old woman she stayed with before owned a cat (so she MIGHT be ok with the ferrets but obviously it's no guarantee and we'll still be very careful).

Here are some pictures , they aren't very good shes not much of a poser  :


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

Oh crikey she's lovely! Congratulations!

After all this discussion on ex racers, we have decided our next dog will be a pointy, preferably an ex racer too. It's been so long since we had one here and you thread inspired me, although I have years to wait as I refuse to be a 2 dog household again ever!


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

She's beautiful, congratulations. Give her a gentle cuddle from me


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

Excellent, she's gorgeous! :2thumb:


----------



## Mouki (Apr 29, 2009)

Oh she is so lovely...........:flrt::flrt::flrt:

that second picture of just her head made me laugh


----------



## bev911 (Aug 19, 2009)

Hi....Im new here, I know its been a while since your post but thought Id add my two penneth anyways.....we have 2 rescues, a 4 yr old lurcher (complete looney) and a 7 yr old ex racer bitch. We also have 2 cats and did have a couple of guinea pigs too. We've never had a problem with either of the dogs, its just about being sensible and keeping the muzzle on until you really really know her and that could take months to be sure. I absolutely hate it when little old ladies (being unfair there, anyone really) insists on picking up their little fluffy kins when they see my dogs, I pointed out to a couple last month that if my dog were inclined to attack I wouldnt have her off lead or muzzle free and in anycase your little fluffy would have been toast before either of us would have time to react!! I hope you went ahead they all deserve a nice comfy bed and loads of fuss.


----------



## bev911 (Aug 19, 2009)

ha ha ha should have read all the way to the end of the posts, I was looking at the joining dates not the posting dates LOL...bear with me Ill get the hang of it !! You got her, brill, she looks like a sweetie..someone mentioned sensitive stomachs.....both my dogs suffer if given 'commercial' dog food of any kind so they eat, tripe, raw minced chicken, porridge, weetabix and biscuit, greys arent very big drinkers either so we make the mixture rather soupy to stop her getting dehydrated.....hope Ive helped a little


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

bev911 said:


> I absolutely hate it when little old ladies (being unfair there, anyone really) insists on picking up their little fluffy kins when they see my dogs, I pointed out to a couple last month that if my dog were inclined to attack I wouldnt have her off lead or muzzle free and in anycase your little fluffy would have been toast before either of us would have time to react!! I hope you went ahead they all deserve a nice comfy bed and loads of fuss.


 Well if I was out with my little fluffykins dogs and spotted a couple of loose greyhounds, I would pick mine up too. How am I psychic-ly supposed to know that your dogs are fine and safe and won't hurt my tiny dogs?
How would I know that you weren't like the minority of morons who will have a large dog off lead despite the fact that it was not properly trained and not safe with other animals. Should I simply trust that a very much larger loose dog capable of killing one of my little chihuahuas with one bite, will not do so?
As it happens, my 'little fluffy' has a 65kg rottie X newfoundland who takes a very dim view of any dog threatening their small fluffykins. I will see your toast and raise by a mangled greyhound.
P.s. I take a really dim view of people with large dogs who sneer at those of us with small dogs and imagine that they are somehow superior. I seem to qualify for your scorn on both counts of age plus the size of some of my dogs.

I sneer at those with large dogs who allow them off lead in public places and don't seem to understand that people with smaller dogs are rightly nervous. Your dogs might be fine, but the next one we meet, might not be. 
Would you be nervous at meeting a huge rottie or my own rottie cross off lead who was trotting towards your dogs? Or would you simply assume that because a huge dog, capable of mangling one of yours, was friendly and owned by someone responsible?


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

Looks like a large dose of Napoleon complex there. I completely agree untrained dogs should not be offlead around others. I would say the same for the small, snappy, untrained little brat dogs who are routinely let off by their old biddy owners who think it's acceptable for small dogs to be untrained and vicious but whine about big dogs in the park. 

After my "big scary" dog was walked onlead in the park and attacked by one, it has left her with physical problems and emotional scarring. But hey, they're only little dogs aren't they (I half wish Dharma had reacted and ate it, but she's trained lol)! : victory:


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

KathyM said:


> Looks like a large dose of Napoleon complex there. I completely agree untrained dogs should not be offlead around others. I would say the same for the small, snappy, untrained little brat dogs who are routinely let off by their old biddy owners who think it's acceptable for small dogs to be untrained and vicious but whine about big dogs in the park.
> 
> After my "big scary" dog was walked onlead in the park and attacked by one, it has left her with physical problems and emotional scarring. But hey, they're only little dogs aren't they (I half wish Dharma had reacted and ate it, but she's trained lol)! : victory:


 Why Napoleon complex? Are you saying that because I am small in stature, that I am overly aggressive becauase of this? Or that my small dogs are unruly and aggressive? What exactly are you implying? 
The issue is not about large or small dogs being aggressive or not, it was about the posters scorn at anyone being silly enough to pick up their tiny dogs when faced by 2 large unknown loose dogs in the park. 
Scorn on 2 counts, that the person should own a small dog and want to ensure it was going to be safe, and scorn because the person was elderly.
I was addressing her scorn that anyone should be wary of 2 large strange dogs off lead, if they owned something much smaller. Since I own dogs on both ends of the scale, I get really ssiped off when people want to categorise me by dint of the size of dog I may have in public with me at any given time, and my age.
Anyone with a large dog off lead in a public place seems to aquire some mega arrogance towards anyone with a much smaller dog which would be incapable of defending itself in any way and indeed would certainly die, should the much larger dog, not have friendly intent.
However well trained your dog is, it is a dog. Not all dogs get one with all other dogs,there might be an occasion where it loses it's temper, forgets it's training etc and to assume that this will 100% never happen is naive.
When I have Ursa out in the park off lead, I consider it courteous for me to call him to me and clip on his lead if I see someone walking a much smaller dog.It's plain good manners and is one of the reasons he and I have such a good reputation in town.
Why should'nt someone who doesn't know us, pick up their tiny dog? I won't get offended if they do. I'll stop and chat to them and let them meet Ursa. I understand their concern. And it matters not to me whether they are elderly or young, male or female.


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

It was a bad joke, fair dos Fenwoman, but it was a joke. I was reacting to your tone in that post and the fact you only passed judgement on offlead large dogs, when there is just as much (if not more) of a problem with small untrained offlead dogs. A large portion of small dog owners (not including yourself) think they can get away without socialising or training their dogs, and see it as amusing when they bully larger dogs that are better trained. The majority of problem dogs in the class I assisted in were small breeds, mollycoddled by daft women who thought it didn't matter if their dogs were hooligans. People with large dogs have to face behavioural problems (not all do of course, but they can't be ignored), but many owners of small dogs see their dog's bad behaviour as "cute" or funny. Until they turn on their owner of course....

Anyway I thought you were a believer in the pack ranking stuff? If so surely lifting a small dog up when faced with another dog elavates it's status and creates the Napoleon complex in the dogs? I'm only messing before I get you started on that too lol. :lol2:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

fenwoman said:


> When I have Ursa out in the park off lead, I consider it courteous for me to call him to me and clip on his lead if I see someone walking a much smaller dog.It's plain good manners and is one of the reasons he and I have such a good reputation in town.
> .


I've only ever owned large dogs and I have always called my dogs to me and clipped on their leaders whenever I've seen a loose dog (or child) near me and I too consider that to be a courtesy. 

I know for a fact that my dog would stay to heel if he was called and would not have attacked either dog or child, but I also know for a fact that the person coming towards me with the child or dog doesn't know that. And neither do I know whether their dog will go back to them when called or come forward and attack my dog!

As a GSD owner latterly, I've never been upset by anyone picking up their dog or calling their child, because I can understand why they are doing that!


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

KathyM said:


> It was a bad joke, fair dos Fenwoman, but it was a joke. I was reacting to your tone in that post and the fact you only passed judgement on offlead large dogs, when there is just as much (if not more) of a problem with small untrained offlead dogs. A large portion of small dog owners (not including yourself) think they can get away without socialising or training their dogs, and see it as amusing when they bully larger dogs that are better trained. The majority of problem dogs in the class I assisted in were small breeds, mollycoddled by daft women who thought it didn't matter if their dogs were hooligans. People with large dogs have to face behavioural problems (not all do of course, but they can't be ignored), but many owners of small dogs see their dog's bad behaviour as "cute" or funny. Until they turn on their owner of course....
> 
> Anyway I thought you were a believer in the pack ranking stuff? If so surely lifting a small dog up when faced with another dog elavates it's status and creates the Napoleon complex in the dogs? I'm only messing before I get you started on that too lol. :lol2:


 Sorry, I didn't realise it was a joke. That's the problem with forums. I can only see written word and not hear inflection etc.
I 'passed judgement' on offlead large dogs because that's what the poster (to whom I replied) was talking about. People with tiny dogs, being fearful of her large ones.
I understand what you mean though and I agree. If a dog of any size is not under control or aggressive, it should not be allowed off lead in a public place. Either way, a large aggressive dog can kill a tiny in the blink of an eye, and a tiny who rushes at a large dog in an aggressive manner will also get the worst of the deal should the large one retaliate.
It was more the inference on the part of bev911 that anyone with a tiny dog, indeed, anyone elderly with a tiny dog, was being silly, for being nervous when she has her large greyhounds off lead and she sneered at and was scornful of the fact that such an elderly lady with a small dog would feel happier if she picked up her small dog in order to 'protect' it (whether protection was needed or not).
The language she uses to describe such small dogs was insulting and indicative of her scorn and it was this which I was reacting to.
I agree that picking up a small dog who might already think he is bigger than he is, will not help the smaller dog, but, in the same situation , i.e. public space, with one of my chihuahuas, and spotting 2 large off lead dogs running loose, I'm afraid I would probably pick up my dog too just in case they were owned by an antisocial buffoon without a clue. How can I tell in that situation, whether my tiny 1.5kg dog will be safe on the ground when 2 X 45kg dogs come running over?
Not only are my own small dogs well behaved and mannerly in public, but the puppies I have sold in the past are like that too as the owners see my own pack and are very impressed with how they behave. It gives them something to aspire to and I inform them that a well mannered dog comes as a result of constant hard work and attention, and then give them info about puppy classes etc.
I keep in touch with all my new owners and get emails and photos regularly and was even emailed by a trainer asking when I would have another litter as she was so impressed by the dog in her classes.
I just wish all owners of tiny dogs would realise that bad manners in any sized dog, are not nice.


----------



## NicolaMe (Nov 2, 2006)

I currently have 2 rescue greyhounds and have had one previously and fostered one too. They are excellent pets but thieving :censor: kers!!!! you cant leave anything around, not even if you think its out of their reach. But they are adorable most of the time :flrt:


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

NicolaMe said:


> I currently have 2 rescue greyhounds and have had one previously and fostered one too. They are excellent pets but thieving :censor: kers!!!! you cant leave anything around, not even if you think its out of their reach. But they are adorable most of the time :flrt:



:lol2: my lurcher is the same exactly. A flipping thief to his toes. I xcall him my 'slinking thieving pikey dog' and he 'smiles' when I say so to his face.


----------



## mask-of-sanity (Dec 27, 2006)

i think all lurchers are thieves.....i had made a nice beef/horseradish sandwich turnt my back to put something in the fridge and off my lurcher trots with my sandwich :lol2:...........i can understand small dogs being lifted when faced with large off lead dogs.....my problem i have is my retriever can be unpredictable when on walks (althought lets any dog in my garden lol ) so he is always kept on a lead no matter where we are...yet the amount of owners that let their dogs run up to him is madness, i do verbally shout them to recal the dogs before they get to mine but more often than not they take no notice and get upset when mine growls and snarls at them , also theres a few dogs walked of lead that happily run up challenging mine and owners get upset when i yell at them or shoo the dog away


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

mask-of-sanity said:


> i think all lurchers are thieves.....i had made a nice beef/horseradish sandwich turnt my back to put something in the fridge and off my lurcher trots with my sandwich :lol2:...........i can understand small dogs being lifted when faced with large off lead dogs.....my problem i have is my retriever can be unpredictable when on walks (althought lets any dog in my garden lol ) so he is always kept on a lead no matter where we are...yet the amount of owners that let their dogs run up to him is madness, i do verbally shout them to recal the dogs before they get to mine but more often than not they take no notice and get upset when mine growls and snarls at them , also theres a few dogs walked of lead that happily run up challenging mine and owners get upset when i yell at them or shoo the dog away


 All of my lot are friendly but I know what you mean. I always put mine on the lead if we come across another dog in public but as you say, the amount of silly owners who watch their dog running towards your and say gaily "oh it's ok, he's friendly".
My response has in the past been "yes, and so was the last dog he killed". (Big huge fib of course but they aren't to know that). Cut to scene of owner frantically calling their dog in a blind panic because they think that my dog is about to kill theirs. Usually their dog totally ignores them as it has no manners. It's easier just to yell how friendly thiers is, rather than put in the effort to train it to recall.
I find it really amusing to watch them panic and dash about trying desperately to grab their dog before it gets to my 'killer dog'.
Hopefully they will have learned a lesson and in future will train their own dog or keep it on the lead. It obviously doesn't occur to them that although their dog is friendly, someone elses dog may not be.


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

I've never seen a 45kg greyhound. 25-35kg, yep, but not 45kg. Buff was the biggest grey I've ever seen/worked with (and indeed the biggest they'd had at that track) and she was 39-40kg at top (pet) weight. But that is certainly not normal.


----------



## diamondlil (May 7, 2008)

polecat0303 said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Thank you so much for all your replies, it makes a huge difference speaking to people who have actual experience with the breed and especially ex-racers.
> 
> ...


She's beautiful:flrt: Hope she settles well in your home!


----------



## mask-of-sanity (Dec 27, 2006)

fenwoman said:


> All of my lot are friendly but I know what you mean. I always put mine on the lead if we come across another dog in public but as you say, the amount of silly owners who watch their dog running towards your and say gaily "oh it's ok, he's friendly".
> My response has in the past been "yes, and so was the last dog he killed". (Big huge fib of course but they aren't to know that). Cut to scene of owner frantically calling their dog in a blind panic because they think that my dog is about to kill theirs. Usually their dog totally ignores them as it has no manners. It's easier just to yell how friendly thiers is, rather than put in the effort to train it to recall.
> I find it really amusing to watch them panic and dash about trying desperately to grab their dog before it gets to my 'killer dog'.
> Hopefully they will have learned a lesson and in future will train their own dog or keep it on the lead. It obviously doesn't occur to them that although their dog is friendly, someone elses dog may not be.


totally agree..my other 2 are fine with other dogs although the spanial x will stay away from small dogs ( got snapped at by one ) she is happy around large ones, the lurcher loves all other dogs, but both are recalled when another dog is about until both owners ok them to play together, take tonight was walking up my woods had the retriever and lurcher on lead ( horses about ) up comes trotting a black lab, i call to the owner to recal her dog which she does and he returns but she then adds "sorry i forgot my lead ".........couldnt belive it , there are roads around the woods and plenty of wildlife including deers which is another reason my lurcher was on her lead


----------



## sophs87 (Jan 25, 2009)

One of my pet hates is people who allow their dogs (big or small)to run milles ahead of them of lead straight up to you (most cases into you) if i feel its nessisary i will have my son in one arm and my shihtzu in the other.
If emmy gos to approach someone of lead i call her back and most of the time the owners say ohh its ok, because they see she has good re-call and will come back if told, and usually i end up sat with other dog owners, dogs playing together and us chatting away.
The fact is large dogs ARE intimidating to those who dont know them, they probly are fine but it is not worth the risk of a mauled small breed or child. 
: victory:


----------



## lynette09 (Aug 20, 2009)

our beast lol 

















but she is very very very loving , shes perfect you cant go wrong


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

She's beautiful Lynette, I love brindles.:flrt:


----------



## Muze (Jun 20, 2007)

beautiful dogs, i wouldnt be without one :flrt:

I have rescued loads over the years and it usually takes me about a month of training to get them settled with cats and other small furries in the house and off lead trained.

Here's our current big soppy boy, Barley, with our moggy, Glim :


----------



## polecat0303 (Jun 7, 2009)

Barley is gorgeous!! I love fawns .... Lady's sister is actually in another rescue , and she is a stunning big fawn girl called Holly.... it's taking all my effort not to visit and have a look at her, how lovely would it be to have rescued two sisters from different rescues? rtBut in my heart of hearts I know we don't have the space .  
xx


----------



## polecat0303 (Jun 7, 2009)

Here's Holly : 










I wanna take her home


----------

